# Acid Acid Opulence 3 Cigar Review - A Must Try



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love this smoke. I keep plenty in my humidor. It's smooth and tasty with a hint of spice, chocolate, and floral notes. Later on it develops a ...

Read the full review here: Acid Acid Opulence 3 Cigar Review - A Must Try


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

I agree. This is very good cigar. I like smoking these later in the evenings for that nice smooth flavor.


----------

